# How to remove deer hair from antlers



## Luckybuck (Dec 9, 2010)

Got a good 8 pointer in early November and just had deer horns cut off to mount on a board.  Did not get around to immediately removing hair from skull, now the skin has dried and it is very difficult to remove.  Any suggestions, have seen where people boiled, any other ideas.


----------



## Killdee (Dec 9, 2010)

I would try putting the antlers in a pan and put enought hot water in to just cover the skin. After it re hydrates you should be able to pull it off with some pliers.


----------



## xpertgreg (Dec 9, 2010)

Killdee said:


> I would try putting the antlers in a pan and put enought hot water in to just cover the skin. After it re hydrates you should be able to pull it off with some pliers.



Exactly.  I would only add that if you put more water than is necessary, you may mess up the antlers if it softens them too much.  As Killdee said, just enough to cover the skin.


----------



## jigman29 (Dec 9, 2010)

Just soak them in warm water till the hair gets soft and cut it off.The water will not soften the antlers or hurt them.


----------



## Luckybuck (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you for your reply.  That should do the job.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Dec 10, 2010)

i just took the hide and hair off of one that was at least 10 years old.  i cut between the horns then used a small set of vice grips. when i got to the antlers, very carefully i used a knife. put it under the burrs and push down just enough to cut it away from the burr. it only took about 5 min. be very carefull with the blade, dont put your hand or fingers in the way of a slip and you can avoide water and boiling. good luck


----------



## jigman29 (Dec 11, 2010)

If its softened up a little cut up to the burrs and take a flat blade screwdriver and a hammer and peck it around the burr to break it free.


----------



## bowdoc (Dec 12, 2010)

Put the horns in a bed of fire ants. In a few days it will be clean as a whistle. Just be careful that a dog or other animal don't drag them off.


----------

